# Changing of marital Status



## Faisal Sajjad (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi Admin and other Members,
Actually I need guidance from you guys. I got my student visa grant on 24 January 2017. at that time I was not married neither engaged. Then suddenly things changed and I got married. Now the issue is I couldn't include my Spouse in my visa application. Now I want her to join me in Australia on my dependent visa. My visa subclass is 500. What are the necessary things I should do??
Is that possible, she can join me on dependent visa??
What are the chances of visa approval??
How can I change my Marital status in Immigration department of Australia?? 
your guidance will be highly appreciated.
Kind Regards,


----------



## Jeremy Hooper (Jul 10, 2014)

You have a number of issues there. To change your status you can fill out a Form 1022 and post it to your nearest DIBP office. You may also be able to do that in your ImmiAccount.

To get your spouse a visa as a dependent you will apply for a student visa as an additional entrant. The chances of approval are good if you do the application correctly. It is not straight forward. You must carefully address the all the criteria for the student visa application. You may want to get some helpf from an experienced Registered Migration Agent.


----------



## Shkgma (Jan 24, 2018)

Hi, I have a 574 visa granted in 2015 overseas. I got married in 2016. I got married after my visa got granted and I after I have first entered Australia. My wife is intending to join me in through a subsequent entrant visa now. I would like to clarify on the need to submit the 1022 form.

1022 forms says:
You do not have to notify the department of any changes in your
circumstances that occurred:
• after you were granted your visa (if you applied for your visa in
Australia); or
• after you have been immigration cleared (if you applied for
your visa outside Australia).

Section 104 says:
(1) If circumstances change so that an answer to a question on a non-citizen’s application form or an answer under this section is incorrect in the new circumstances, he or she must, as soon as practicable, inform an officer in writing of the new circumstances and of the correct answer in them.

(2) If the applicant is in Australia at the time the visa is granted, subsection (1) only applies to changes in circumstance before the visa is granted.

(3) If the applicant is outside Australia at the time the visa is granted, subsection (1) only applies to changes in circumstances after the application and before the applicant is immigration cleared.

(4) Subsection (1) applies despite the grant of any visa.



Base on my circumstances, what is stated on the form and section 104 does not require me to inform DIPB on my change in martial status? 

Would direct application of the subsequent entrant visa along with 919 dependent nomination form with 1022 pose an issue for the application?


----------

